
Detecting Pulsars (Rotating Neutron Stars) with an RTL-SDR - MrBra
http://www.rtl-sdr.com/detecting-pulsars-rotating-neutron-stars-with-an-rtl-sdr/
======
andyjohnson0
Interesting article. A pdf version of the East and Gancio paper referenced in
the article at at [1].

Its also worth noting that they used a 30 meter dish, which is probably on the
large side for amateur radio astronomy.

[1]
[http://www.britastro.org/radio/projects/East_AmateurPulsarDe...](http://www.britastro.org/radio/projects/East_AmateurPulsarDetectionF-1.pdf)

~~~
MrBra
Not if you exploit the stars gravitational lensing:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.188...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.188.1145&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

A mobile phone antenna (and power) might be well enough then.

------
jnevill
Before realizing this was on a site for the RTL-SDR software, I found it very
odd that the author felt the need to define "Pulsar" but not "RTL-SDR".

For those punching through without investigating, "RTL-SDR is a very cheap
software defined radio that uses a DVB-T TV tuner dongle based on the RTL2832U
chipset." So yea... this is pretty cool.

